# Broken or twisted drive/prop shaft



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

If you have broken or twisted your can am drive/prop shaft, here is a good fix, instead of paying $300 for one from a dealer that is just going to twist or break again. Replace the factory thin DOM tubing with a thicker one. Also this is not a solid one like Ive seen some make that puts alot of tension on other parts like the differential and through shaft from not being able to flex like one with a slip joint. pictures below of broken and then a stock size next to a new stronger fabricated one. I run 32's with the strongest EPI secondary and was twisting and snapping drive shafts in less than 10 hours of ride. Now not having any issues. 

Those who are worried about breaking there through shaft now, you can order a stronger replacement for that from gorilla. Or get with me and I can get you one as I am a authorized dealer through Gorilla. I personally am running my stock one still with no problems.

If you do not have the know how or person to do this, you can pay for shipping on your old one to me and back and I will do it for you, if you send me a message with a picture of your broken one I will give you a quote.

Here are my last two broken ones before I got tired of paying $300 each time to replace.









Here is a New OEM one next to the stronger made one.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good deal now we gotta really test it and see if we can break it....lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

weird how brutes and canams hardly ever break axles much with huge tires but everything else in drivetrain goes boom maybe we should all go back to hondas and keep the money in our bank


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have all ways heard you have you have to pay to play, an as we mod an stress parts you will find the weak spots, then you can try to inprove the part thats giving you problem as linkage has with the drive shaft, good looking mod linkage keep up the good work , iwill keep this in mind as we have added a can am to our group of brutes


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome upgrade,, keep us posted how many hrs it takes to rip this one up, if it ever does.. lol


----------

